
FaceTime in iOS 13 will artificially re-point your eyeballs - seapunk
https://twitter.com/flyosity/status/1146145234801307650
======
seapunk
Comparison photos here:
[https://twitter.com/WSig/status/1146146914985009154](https://twitter.com/WSig/status/1146146914985009154)

